# New Owner Brainstorm! Am I dumb?



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

I just had a wonderful pair of ideas while in class and I dont know if they are good or crap. Would a TV cabinet or perhaps a shelving unit turned on its back be sufficient with some small minor modifications and adjustments. That way its something we can put away if space is needed during the day.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It really depends on what you plan on doing to it, what the ventilation will be like, whether there would be unsealed wood... can you give us more info on what you're planning on using and how you're thinking of doing it?


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I was looking at my friends TV cabinet and thought to myself, If I seal the wood then use those make your own shelving wire clip togethers and screw em in around the front area to create a closed area and that way she has a huge area to scoot in(standing upright) If we needed to we could close the front doors and eventually add levels for her so she has even larger area.


----------

